

Facebook Acquires Twitter and 4 other deals that should happen - dangoldin
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/6012/Facebook-Acquires-Twitter-and-4-More-Deals-That-Should-Happen.aspx

======
jm4
This is an absolutely terrible headline. I don't blame the submitter- it was
taken directly from the article. The headline implies that Facebook has, in
fact, acquired Twitter. They've done no such thing. This is just some armchair
analyst making wild speculations with little to no basis in reality. It's
tabloid trash for geeks.

~~~
dshah
You're being too kind. I disagree with the "little or no basis in reality". In
actuality, there's _no_ basis in reality.

I should know, I wrote the article. I hadn't actually planned to have the
headline read the way it does -- but now that I re-read it after a cup of
coffee, I can see how it implies something. Guess I won't be the first person
to have implied something in a headline that is not based in reality.

Should be a fun day...

